# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблема с драйвером для сетевой платы

## delphy

После переустановки Windows пропал драйвер сетевой платы. В диспетчере устройств пишет в "Других устройствах" - "Ethernet-контроллер" (с воскл. знаком). С помощью программы Everest нашел в "Устройства PCI" название сетевой платы: "Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5750 Gigabit Ethernet Controller". Драйверов для нее у меня нет, по сети не нашел. Кто чем сможет помочь? Заранее спасибо

Дополнительная инфа:
Поле	Значение
Свойства устройства	
Описание устройства	Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5750 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Тип шины	PCI Express x1
Шина / Устройство / Функция	64 / 0 / 0
ID устройства	14E4-1677
Субсистемный идентификатор	103C-3005
Класс устройства	0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Версия	01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions	Не поддерживается

Функции устройства	
66-МГц операция	Не поддерживается
Bus Mastering	Разрешено

Vital Product Data (VPD)	
Идентификатор	Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Производитель	14e4
Шифр компонента	BCM95751
Версия	106679-15
Серийный номер	0123456789
Тэг актива	XYZ01234567

----------


## apsoft

Внимание. Все проблемы с установкой драйверов в прошлом! Больше не нужно искать и пробовать десятки различных несовместимых версий... Теперь есть программы DriverScanner, DriverGenius и DriverUpdater. Ставьте любую из них, они сами определят какой драйвер вам нужен, скачают его и установят (или обновят). Пользуйтесь на здоровье - скачать можно тут:

http://letitbit.net/download/34784c4..._2009.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/6581.68...MLRUS.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4443.ba...erPro.exe.html
(внутри жми "безGoldаккаунта", вводи предложенный код, и после 60 секунд - качай бесплатно)

----------


## malishkin

И как он обновит драйвера Вашими программами, если не подключен к интернету?

----------


## delphy

> И как он обновит драйвера Вашими программами, если не подключен к интернету?


А самое главное, он отправил ответ через 2 года. А вы ответили ему через 4 ))

----------

